
Ducati CEO confirms ‘The future is electric’, says electric Ducati is coming - jseliger
https://electrek.co/2019/01/19/electric-ducati-motorcycle/
======
gammateam
I wonder if it comes with a loudspeaker that makes it go "Vroom"

~~~
mlevental
[https://www.slashgear.com/bmw-i8-will-force-fake-engine-
nois...](https://www.slashgear.com/bmw-i8-will-force-fake-engine-noise-and-
howl-at-pedestrians-31323128/)

~~~
T3OU-736
How curious. That article's (from 2014) description does not seem to be a
thing any more, at least in the US-based models. I can see the brand (both BMW
and Harley Davidson) wanting to maintain its characteristic appeal, though in
the case of Harley's, I agree with @rumudiez's comment - a lame nod to the
"loud pipes".

There was/is a fair bit of discussion to be had about making EVs a bit easier
to detect by sound as they roll at slow speed, and US DOT even made it a rule
[1]. So, there is that. Not sure if that rule applies to motorcycles, though.

[1][https://chargedevs.com/newswire/us-dot-finalizes-quiet-
cars-...](https://chargedevs.com/newswire/us-dot-finalizes-quiet-cars-rule/)

